# fruit fly cultures media



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

what fruit fly media mix are you using
I am using this media at the moment with good results 
but I am looking for other media or a diy mix 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fruit-Fl...var=420238200530&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

still trying to find a good cultures mix to use
so what are you all using 
or do you just buy the flies ready to be fed to your frogs


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

right found a diy mix
but how wet would you make it 
I was thinking of something that look like mash potato and as wet


----------



## deedee71 (Mar 28, 2010)

If you make it like mash potato that’s a bit on the wet side, a bit sloppy, because if you use a well ventilated lid, it will soon lose some moisture, then it will be just right.

It’s ages since I made fruit fly cultures, I used a dry mix off eBay, the same you found, I think it’s great but I added stuff to make it cheaper and better. I added smash and a ripe banana, and a bit of the repashy brand. Can’t remember quantities and I used a fair bit of water to rehydrate the potato. I’d mix everything dry, then mash a banana into it, then add the water. It would make two cultures, add excelsior and top it with a piece of kitchen towel secured with rubber band. 

I nearly gave up trying to culture fruit flies because some went mouldy, which I think was not enough flies added to the culture, ie not enough maggots churning up the substrate, then the next time I tried, it was it was too wet, I think I made it up as instructed, not the eBay brand but an expensive well known brand, but the lid was plastic with a small hole about an inch diameter stuffed with a sponge meant it didn’t get much air and then it looked like it got infested with mites so that was another failure.

Hope you succeed


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

deedee71 said:


> Hope you succeed


many thanks for the info
I have also have had mouldy ones now and then
I still trying to get this right 
or I may just give up and buy my flies 
thanks once again


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

well going to have a try at this media mix see how this one goes 
was given to me from a member on another forum
1 part sugar 
2 cheapo mash 
4 cheapo ready brek
.sprinkle paprika turmeric. 
after mixing dry stuff
add two desert spoons of dry mix into tub
then mix with boiling water
and Stir to sloppy consistency when cool dust with sugar and cinnamon


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

dps51 said:


> well going to have a try at this media mix see how this one goes
> was given to me from a member on another forum
> 1 part sugar
> 2 cheapo mash
> ...


 right I made this mix
and I can see some maggots moving about so should be good


----------



## alanw (Jan 3, 2010)

*fruit fly mix*

old style ready break mixed slightly thicker than you would eat some banana and agar agar to stop from going mouldy


----------

